# Certifying documents for ACS



## shesma (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all,

My first post on this helpful forum.

Although I read so many posts on my issue, but I am still confused and need your help. I am located in Kuwait and I need to certify copies of the required documents (i.e. passport, degree, transcript, qualifications etc). According to ACS documentations, I quote:

"If the copy is to be certified in a place outside Australia - a person who is the equivalent of a Justice of the Peace or Commissioner for Declarations in that place.
Please ask your local courts or Embassy for who is eligible from overseas. "

I came across some posts where some applicants has certified documents with any local lawyar/pharmacist/doctor. Is that true? 

And according to ACS FAQ's, "the name and address or provider/registration number (where appropriate) of the certifying officer legibly printed below the signature.", Does that mean the certifying officer has to signing on a letterhead of the company he works for? How would his address be printed below his signature? 

Please help.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Shesma, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I think I got my ACS application certified by a lawyer in the UK but that was years ago now....



shesma said:


> And according to ACS FAQ's, "the name and address or provider/registration number (where appropriate) of the certifying officer legibly printed below the signature.", Does that mean the certifying officer has to signing on a letterhead of the company he works for? How would his address be printed below his signature?


I've found that most professionals such as lawyers have an ink stamp with their name, any initials after their name and their company. They sign the document and then put their stamp on the document. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## shesma (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Karen.
Waiting for recent applicant. Please tell us how did you certify your documents in detail. Was the lawyer authorised by Australia? or he was any local lawyer? how did he print his address?

This is very urgent for me. I have to submit my documents soon.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

shesma said:


> Thanks Karen.
> Waiting for recent applicant. Please tell us how did you certify your documents in detail. Was the lawyer authorised by Australia? or he was any local lawyer? how did he print his address?
> 
> This is very urgent for me. I have to submit my documents soon.
> ...



I certfied my docs thru a local lawyer only.. But still awaiting the ACS results.. Better u get it done thru a notary if you are doubtful. 

After taking a copy of the originals, the lawyer can certify by putting his seal and then his signature with date. Maybe he can mentin something like "Certified True Copy" near the signature..

Hope this helps..


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shesma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post on this helpful forum.
> 
> ...


Logically, as most of your personal & educational documents are obtained from your native country, it is best that you certify them from your country but in your case if you want to certify them from kuwait then i think you should get docs certified from indian embassy in kuwait. And they are best place you can ask other information from. 

In Pakistan, Govt grade officers, judge and lawyers are authorized by Pakistan Supreme court to attest and certify the documents. They check the original documents and attest copies with 3 different stamps with date then they sign underneath. Each stamp has different details collectively showing name, registration no, judge panel, and other info. From that detail ACS/DIAC checks the authenticity of the authorizing person. 
I hope this is how it works in other countries too.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the docs are basically attested with a stamp and a signature stating this is a true copy, anyone who is authorized to do it in the country whaere u r getting it done. In India a gazetted officer, a doctor, a lawyer, a govt official in a post higher than GM lvl can do it. u need not be in the country of your origin, it is just to make sure you have not forged your documents and the copies are made from the originals


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

In my dealings with Australian Embassy in Berlin, documents, even originals, had to be notarized by Notary Public, then apostilled by the Ministry of Interior. I guess that every embassy has their own requirements but this seems to be the official requirement, since some law was shown to me.


----------

